# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Ρευστότητα επιζητά η Nova

## davinci

Τη διατήρηση της ρευστότητας στο ιδιαίτερο δυσμενές οικονομικό κλίμα,  στοχεύει η εταιρεία Forthnet που παρουσίασε σήμερα τα οικονομικά  αποτελέσματα του ομίλου για το 2011. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που δόθηκαν  στη δημοσιότητα επισημαίνεται: 

● Περαιτέρω αύξηση ταμειακών  διαθεσίμων: οι λειτουργικές ταμειακές ροές του Ομίλου κατά το πρώτο  τριμήνο του 2012 ανήλθαν σε 18,2 εκατ. ευρώ (+72,9% σε σχέση με το πρώτο  τρίμηνο του 2011). Καθαρή αύξηση ταμειακών διαθεσίμων κατά 3,9 εκατ.  (+13,2 εκατ. σε σχέση με το πρωτο τρίμηνο του 2011) 

● Περαιτέρω  αύξηση λειτουργικής κερδοφορίας: το προσαρμοσμένο EBITDA του Ομίλου  διαμορφώθηκε σε 21,0 εκατ. ευρώ (+18% έναντι του πρώτου τρίμηνου 2011),  ενώ το περιθώριο προσαρμοσμένου EBITDA ανήλθε σε 20% 

● Διατήρηση  της συνδρομητικής βάσης και των εσόδων: αύξηση ενοποιημένου Κύκλου  Εργασιών κατά 1,6% σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο διάστημα του 2011, στα  105,3 εκατ. ευρώ Τα μοναδικά νοικοκυριά σταθεροποιούνται στις 747  χιλιάδες, εκ των οποίων 140 χιλιάδες περίπου διαθέτουν συνδυασμένες  υπηρεσίες τηλεπικοινωνιών και συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης. 

Η αύξηση  μετοχικού κεφαλαίου ωστόσο παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα. Σύμφωνα με τον  διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της Forthnet Πάνο Παπαδόπουλο οι διαπραγματεύσεις  με τις τράπεζες βρίσκονται σε καλό σημείο. Στον κλάδο της συνδρομητικής  τηλεόρασης η Nova εμφανίζει μείωση συνδρομητικής βάσης εξαιτίας της  παύσης του αναλογικού της δικτύου. Η μεταφορά της στο επίγειο δίκτυο της  ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης, καταρχήν σε Αθήνα -Θεσσαλονίκη, εκτιμά πως θα  επαναφέρει και τους συνδρομητές. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παρουσίασε ο  διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Forthnet Πάνος Παπαδόπουλος η ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα  της Nova διαθέτει το πρώτο 3μηνο του 2012 359.706 συνδρομητές. Η  επίγεια Nova εκτιμάται ότι θα καλύψει το 78% της χώρας ως το τέλος του  έτους.

----------


## leosedf

Αναρωτιέμαι για πιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό.

----------


## Phatt

Να την μαζεψει ο ψοφος την νοβα, που μας εχουν σκλαβωσει με εκεινο το σκουπιδι το HD 831, που παρομοια σαπιλα δεν εχω ξαναδει στα δορυφορικα χρονικα!

Και δε φτανει που ειναι αχρηστο τελειως, που απορω ΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΩΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΥΠΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ, αλλα το παντρευουν και με την καρτα!
Εχει ατομα που εχουν σκασει χιλιαρικα για home cinema και να τους χτυπαει πισω στο δορυφορικο τους αυτη η μπουρουχα που τολμουν και αποκαλουν δεκτη.

Για να μην πω και για τα μπουκετα, ΠΟΥ ΟΣΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΙΞΩ ΛΙΓΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ.Γιατι δεν βαζουν ξεχωριστα καθε καναλι, να μπορει ο καθε χριστιανος να βλεπει οτι θελει και τιποτε παραπανω;Μα φυσικα για να δικαιολογουν τα παραπανω φραγκα με καναλια που δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση μεταξυ τους και δεν τα βλεπει ο τηλεθεατης...Αχρηστοι...Ετσι θα παταξουν την πειρατεια;

----------

angel_grig (31-05-12), 

JOUN (01-06-12), 

kentar (31-05-12), 

leosedf (31-05-12), 

moutoulos (01-06-12), 

SRF (02-06-12), 

ts0gl1s (31-05-12)

----------


## davinci

> Αναρωτιέμαι για πιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό.



Οk κε συντονιστά είστε βλέπω και εσείς της γραμμής GV. Μύνημα ελήφθη ...

----------


## leosedf

Νίκο δεν κατάλαβες, είμαι πολύ χειρότερος και πολύ λιγότερο ευγενικός από τον Γιώργο και άλλους.

Αυτό που εννοώ είναι για ποιο λόγο να μας ενδιαφέρουν τα οικονομικά στοιχεία της κάθε εταιρίας, ούτε χρηματιστές είμαστε, ούτε επενδυτές ούτε τίποτα από αυτά.
Πιο χρήσιμο θα ήταν όπως λέει και ο Παναγιώτης πιο πάνω να είχαμε απαντήσεις σε άλλα πιο σημαντικά θέματα, όπως π.χ. αυτές τις πατάτες που αναφέρθηκαν.

----------


## ts0gl1s

*Παναγιώτη θέλω μόνο να βλέπω National & Discovery γίνετε????? Δεν γίνετε πνιχτούς τότε*

----------


## spyropap

> Αναρωτιέμαι για πιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό.



Το σεβαστό μέλος Νίκος davinci είναι ολοφάνερο πως έχει οικονομική σχέση με την nova. Έχει αναλάβει την προώθηση της και σίγουρα θα έχει οφέλη από αυτό.

Αφού το μέλος μας Νίκος θέλει να μας ενημερώνει για τις εξελίξεις ας το κάνει.

Άλλωστε θα το σκεφτεί σοβαρά να κάνει κάποια διαφήμιση στην ιστοσελίδα.

Και μην ξεχνάτε πως θα είναι πάντοτε υπό την επίβλεψη κ κριτική των διαχειριστών κ των μελών οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα.

Πάντως στον Νίκο davini εύχομαι Τύχη, Υγεία κ Χαρά όπως και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη.
Η άποψη που έγραψα χθες ήταν η προσωπική μου πρόβλεψη αφού πιστεύω πως η ενημέρωση του κόσμου γίνεται περισσότερο δικτυακά. Ένα διαφημιστικό περιοδικό της nova μόνο δωρεάν μπορεί να διανέμεται.

----------


## allag

βαλε καμμια μεγαλυτερη φωτο με το σημα της nova γιατι δεν φαινεται καλα αυτο στο αρχικο ποστ που εβαλες!! :Thumbdown:

----------

